# Compound bows with 32" draw length.



## harden13 (Oct 20, 2006)

You can google the Bowtech Old Glory and it will need to be draw specific for 2005 and any 2006 can be changed with modules(different cam systems). It is a longer ATA so will fit us larger fellows. I too am 6'4" and shoot a 30.5 inch draw and I have VERY long arms and no legs!!! You might try to comfirm the 32" draw before you invest by hitting the archery shops and shooting a few in the 30 to 31 inch range before spending the hard earned $$.

The Bowtech Commander is also a 32" capable bow but I doubt you can find one for your budget. The older Bowtech Pro 40 also went to 32" but are pretty hard to find and modules may also be hard to find in that draw length.

There ar many quality bows by other mfgs. that may go to 32" but I am familiar with the Bowtech products. Hope this was helpful. If it was me I would try to find the Old Glory for price and the Commander for shootability and quietness. It is a heck of a good bow for a bigger guy.

Marc:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## grizzlyplumber (Jul 21, 2005)

Mathews Ovation, should be available in that price range.


----------



## xman59 (Jan 19, 2009)

be sure of your draw length before you but a bow with a fixed length,, you might key on something that adjusts,,, being a 32 and being able to draw 32 are not the same... had a customer that was a 27 and had been screwed over so many times by other people he thought he was a 31,, because he thought he was supposed to pull behind his ear!


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

Why do people always avoid the question and say you probably aren't what you think you are?

30+" dl's are becoming more common. My guy is 6'-5 and has a 31.5" dl. My 13 yr old son has a 72" wingspan and isnt even 6' yet. He's already at a 29" dl and isn't close to full grown yet. He's going to need a bigger bow. 

We've been watching for longer dl bows this year, but haven't really seen any yet. It's more than a little disappointing. It would be nice if a few of the manufacturers would put out at least a couple longer dl bows.


----------



## TN.Frank (Sep 9, 2002)

I've been shooting bows since I was about 16 and have always had a long draw length. I can use a yard stick and from the corner of my mouth(my achor point) to the knuckle side of my fist is 32", arrow length get's another 1/2" so I won't cut my hand with the broadhead. I suppose if I used a release I could drop down a couple inches but I don't like high tech stuff because it generally over complicates stuff and tends to break when you need it the most. K.I.S.S. is the way I live my life. 
I will double check my draw length, heck, I may be a 31" under compression but I know I'm over 30" and most bows I see are 29"-30" and that's way too short for me. That's part of why I wanted to go with a XBow, don't have to worry about draw length,LOL. Anyway, like I said in my other thread, I just may go with Plan A and get a high power .22cal Air Rifle. 
I just want something I can plink with and get out and hunt a bit with. Don't care if it's tree rats or deer, just want to get back into the woods again.


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh, if it helps, my guy is shooting a Bowtech 101st at 31.5". He seems happy with it. But I don't know of any new bows with a longer dl.


----------



## mathewsshooter9 (Apr 18, 2009)

switch back ld


----------



## davidlx32 (Oct 21, 2006)

*Martin Archery*

Martin has a few bows that will go to 31 in dl. I am pretty sure they had a few older models that went to 32


----------



## TN.Frank (Sep 9, 2002)

Now I'm finding out why I've always liked a traditional recurve bow,LOL. No set draw length, just add 2#/inch over 28" to the draw weight and don't worry about it,LOL.


----------



## Lance61650 (Feb 1, 2011)

*Hoyt Ultratec with 32" draw*



TN.Frank said:


> Ok, I'd love a XBow but my budget is only $250 so I'm thinking maybe a vertical compound to get me into the woods this Fall. At 6'4" it's not easy finding a compound with a 32" draw length. I've googled it but not coming up with much so I'm going to see if ya'll can help me out here.
> My total budget is $250. I shot my recurve(which I sold a couple years ago) instinctive so I don't care if I have sights and all the "bells and whistles" on a compound. I'd like at least a 60# bow and I need a 32" draw length. I don't use a release aid, just my fingers with a glove. What's available on the market? What names or bows can I google to look for and can I stay in my price range and still get something decent? Thanks.


I am brand new to bow hunting and thought I would get a great deal on craigslist for a bow. I unfortunately did not do my research and bought a great bow that is entirely too big for me. It is a Hoyt Ultratec that is set to a 32" draw. I was under the assumption that it could be adjusted, but after taking it to the local shop, I found that if I was to have the bow adjusted to my length (28 1/2") would cost almost what I have into the bow and would reduce the max weight by 5 lbs. The cams and the string would have to be replaced. So it's really not worth my money or degrading to bow to make it fit me. I think it would be best for me to sell it for what I have into it and hopefully learn my lesson. The guys at the shop tell me it's a great bow and that I did get it for a great price, but unfortunately, it is pretty much useless to me unless I want to throw a beating to my forearm. I have it for sale in their shop, but they let me know that finding someone that is 6'3" or taller that is looking for a bow is pretty rare and the bow might be sitting there for a while. They suggested that I jump on a forum such as this one and search for somebody that might be looking for something that is apparently kind of rare to find. If you havn't found a bow yet, and you are looking for one that has the 32" draw length already set, shoot me an email and I will do what I can to give you any information about the bow. It looks really nice and I am pretty bummed that I can't shoot it. It has fiber optic sights, a quiver, and 4 arrows. It also came with a release.


----------



## Pushbutton2 (Sep 1, 2013)

Lance61650 said:


> I am brand new to bow hunting and thought I would get a great deal on craigslist for a bow. I unfortunately did not do my research and bought a great bow that is entirely too big for me. It is a Hoyt Ultratec that is set to a 32" draw. I was under the assumption that it could be adjusted, but after taking it to the local shop, I found that if I was to have the bow adjusted to my length (28 1/2") would cost almost what I have into the bow and would reduce the max weight by 5 lbs. The cams and the string would have to be replaced. So it's really not worth my money or degrading to bow to make it fit me. I think it would be best for me to sell it for what I have into it and hopefully learn my lesson. The guys at the shop tell me it's a great bow and that I did get it for a great price, but unfortunately, it is pretty much useless to me unless I want to throw a beating to my forearm. I have it for sale in their shop, but they let me know that finding someone that is 6'3" or taller that is looking for a bow is pretty rare and the bow might be sitting there for a while. They suggested that I jump on a forum such as this one and search for somebody that might be looking for something that is apparently kind of rare to find. If you havn't found a bow yet, and you are looking for one that has the 32" draw length already set, shoot me an email and I will do what I can to give you any information about the bow. It looks really nice and I am pretty bummed that I can't shoot it. It has fiber optic sights, a quiver, and 4 arrows. It also came with a release.


How much?


----------



## LongDraw_MT (Jan 14, 2012)

I hope you can find something.. The older Bowtechs like the other guys are recommending from a few years ago will go that long for sure... Longer ata fits us tall guys better... I am 6'5" and have a 31.5" draw wing span calculations show I should be 31 3/4" so its pretty close I have really long arms so I know the feeling of finding something that fits.


----------

